# Ever wondered how safe a T≡SLA (Model X here) can be?



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Amazing story... good for them!!  :shootingstar::rainbow:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864189247124668416


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I was amazed by the impression the wheel left square in the middle of the car. That means the X bodywork bent in by that much (and mostly popped back out), and all that force was handled by the suspension. Sure, the axle broke, but usually suspension is not that strong especially with side forces. If the suspension and wheel hadn't stood up to that force, you would normally see a LOT more crushing on side panels and half the hood. The X is built like a tank.


----------



## Russell K Smith (Mar 31, 2017)

Test drove a model x p100 this past weekend
One thing that impressed me was the receiver on the seat belts were level with the seats and the third row had a single usb port with two drink holders
During the test drive I came off an exit and approached a red light that has an incline and I allowed the car to brake on its own and while I waited for the light to turn green the car rolled back so I needed to touch the brake


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Russell K Smith said:


> During the test drive I came off an exit and approached a red light that has an incline and I allowed the car to brake on its own and while I waited for the light to turn green the car rolled back so I needed to touch the brak


I've seen others mention that those coming from an automatic transmission car take a bit to get used to the rolling back. Those from manual cars don't even notice.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

You can change a setting on the S so that it holds steady on hills instead of rolling free. I like this feature, and would prefer it over the always-on "creep" that Nissan gave to the Leaf to mimic an automatic transmission.


----------

